# Meet my Bella



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Today my new hedgie called Bella has arrived!
She's a pinto lady of one year and 2 months old an she's adorable!

A little shy but i'm sure she will find her way around here soon and become a real buddy to me.









































and this is her new home:

























She has some toys already, but i'm looking for much more, and i'll make some fleece things in future too!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a doll!  First hog I've ever seen from Europe with that much pinto.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

She is so beautiful :shock: and that's a nice looking cage you have too!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She's gorgeous! More pics!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I loooove her!! I love the pinto babies 
Does she have that whole cage to herself???!! Wowow!
How does she get from the top to the bottom?

So great!


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

She only had the upper cage, the bottm cagesare for my other pets.. 2 winter whites..

The upper cage that's for Bella is 98 inches wide, 15 inches dep and 15 inches high.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

juuth said:


> She only had the upper cage, the bottm cagesare for my other pets.. 2 winter whites..
> 
> The upper cage that's for Bella is 98 inches wide, 15 inches dep and 15 inches high.


Wow it's so great!! Dexter is jealous  
Someday I hope to have enough space to make something like that! Inspiring!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations! Finally, right? So happy for you and Bella. You gave her a beautiful home. There are lots of threads on here about homemade toys and hedgie safe toys. You'll fill that viv up in no time!! Post more pictures when she's had time to settle in!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Really cute hedgie!


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

thnx everybody :mrgreen: 

and Rainy, finally indeed, haha. everyday searching and reacting at breeders and at dutch ebay had to pay off sometime, right? 
and i'm so happy with her already! and.. she had an attitude!!! hahaha.

she tried to bit my boyfriend, haha.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

The ones with the most attitude end up making the best friends once they bond to you  She is absolutely GORGEOUS. Beyond beautiful. That pink little nose is to die for-- so cute! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

She is so darling!! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bella is lovely! She's going to love her new place. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Thnx all!!

Only after one day already, i decided to do fleece at the bottom.. I saw it on both hedgie-forums that i'm registered and i though i could try it..

now the cage is purple, haha. I just cut it into form, and someday if i have more time i will make a full liner that fits better int this cage..

but this is it for now (she has 2 toys nog, and yet more to come...) there will come fleece strips into the hiding cave though..

"Hi there! My cage is already cleaned up after one day, you know why?? I got a fleece liner! Oh wel... the start of one though.."









"This is the right side with fleece now.."









"And this the right side with my saucer and some toys.."









"She even gave me some fleece strips to play with.. but it smells weird though.."


----------



## MeaKiai (Jul 3, 2011)

Adorable hedgie!! I have to ask how did you make her cage?? Or should I say her home.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Bella is very cute!! and I'm still in awe of her cage! that is really cool and I'm sure she absolutely LOVES it!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty!!!

I had a Winter White before as well... he sadly passed away this summer. His name... was Mr. Hamster. (I had nothing to do with the naming... blame the boyfriend on the creativity.)


----------

